# Moving to a new house



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Just a rant I guess...or venting.my h has so much stuff. We packed a 26 ft trailer and had to make five more minivan trips and three of filling up my little car. I feel resentful. I hate moving and I hate that he has so much he doesn't need at all. I resent that it took us a week to move. I resent that our house is full of boxes and it's going to take weeks to go through it all. I resent that I have spent the last three weeks packing, moving and unpacking. And we're nowhere close to being done. 
The other day I started sorting the utensils because when we got married last year we combined two houses and we have a lot of duplicates. I put a set of measuring spoons in the box and he said that if I donated it he would just go get more. What the hell? Why do you need two? 
I told him I'm worried that he has hoarding tendencies. 
He had a box of random old cords and wires, every tool known to man, old Halloween costumes, a piñata, a Tom of kitchen appliances he never used. We have been together two years and he has never once used the tortilla cooker, bread maker, panini press or the waffle maker. But he refuses to get rod of any of them because he might need them. 
I resent that our kitchen has half the storage of the last place and he won't get rid of anything. I told him we need to store his unused appliances in the basement and he looked sad.
Yesterday I did get him to give away the piñata. 
I feel completely spent by this move, financially, mentally and physically. 
We usually have sex three times a week. In the past three weeks it's been once a week because we are both so sore and tired. 
I told him I'm never moving again. I'm 40 and I'm dying in this house. He jokes that the kids are going to have to sort through it all after we die. 
Between the lack of sex, exhaustion, walking around boxes, sleeping on a mattress on the floor I haven't even been able to enjoy the fact that I bought a house!!! 
First world problems I know. You can't get something for nothing. Why does he have so much stuff?? Usually we're on the same page about thumgs. He's a very practical, resourceful, responsible person so I just don't get how he thinks keeping a bunch of junk is a good idea. 
I guess it's just bugging me more than it should because we are so completely opposite on this. Usually we have the same viewpoint on these kinds of things.
Oh well I will live. I just want to start throwing things away behind his back but I know that's wrong.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

Having too much stuff is like having an anchor around your neck. It just weighs you down.

My wife and I try and purge stuff whenever we can.

We have a saying in our house: "If something doesn't have a proper home, it's home is the garbage can".


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Yea, I could not deal with that. I throw things out and thankfully, so does Hubs. No attachment to things.

Our oldest daughter, however, is a hoarder. I make her watch Hoarders so she knows what can happen if you don't throw shet out. She's bad. It's bad. I still donate her old things but it's a process that takes MONTHS....whereas I can throw something out in 5 minutes and not care.


----------

